# FITNESS and NUTRITION FORUM > INJURIES, REHAB & SPA >  Laser hair removal and steroids

## Kenny86

I'm thinking about going and getting laser hair removal as I have quite abit.

Just abit worried that if I pay all the money for it then do a aas course will it regrow the hair I've had lasered?

----------


## MajorPectorial

I don't think any hair removal treatment us 100%. Its just choosing the most effective way for you. 
Here
http://www.laserhairremovalreview.com/
See if anything helps u there. Explains how different ways work

----------


## Far from massive

Kenny, I agree with your worries 100%. I would simply shave/wax/nair the crap off till I was done with AAS, even for those not on AAS regrowth is always a problem with a changing body chemistry I would think it would be a much larger problem

----------


## SKOR

Actually, electrolysis is legitimately known as guaranteed permanent hair loss. It is the only method the FDA legally allows to claim permanent.
The problem is that electrolysis uses a needle to treat each hair one-by-one, so it is not practical for large areas. Most people need to repeat the treatments a few times before the follicle is killed and the hair is gone for good.

The problem with laser hair removal is that they rely on a form of laser energy, which is like a light bulb. The 'gun' they use to administer the laser contains dozens of bulbs, which do not last forever. Just like a tanning booth, the bulbs weaken with each use.

Be careful with groupon deals that offer a very low price on laser hair removal - they may be using very old devices that should be replaced. Other than asking them, there is no way for the consumer to know how old/how many times the laser gun has already been used.

----------


## GirlyGymRat

> Actually, electrolysis is legitimately known as guaranteed permanent hair loss. It is the only method the FDA legally allows to claim permanent.
> The problem is that electrolysis uses a needle to treat each hair one-by-one, so it is not practical for large areas. Most people need to repeat the treatments a few times before the follicle is killed and the hair is gone for good.
> 
> The problem with laser hair removal is that they rely on a form of laser energy, which is like a light bulb. The 'gun' they use to administer the laser contains dozens of bulbs, which do not last forever. Just like a tanning booth, the bulbs weaken with each use.
> 
> Be careful with groupon deals that offer a very low price on laser hair removal - they may be using very old devices that should be replaced. Other than asking them, there is no way for the consumer to know how old/how many times the laser gun has already been used.


I am going to ask when they changed the power diode tomorrow. So thanks for that info! 

I am halfway thru LHR treatments with groupon but I am not taking roids that make my hair grow The process is going well for me. I haven't been able to be outside without using 60 and 70 sunblock even when driving bc the laser needs to have contrast between my dark hair and the skin to work properly. My skin takes to sun quickly so I have to exfoliate dead skin cells after going to the beach for a day and I only go right after my appointment not right b4. The technician recommended I use a coconut oil/sugar scrub 7 days and 14 days after treatment to exfoliate the dead hair using a coarser sponge. This helps to uproot the dead hair follicles. I also do a close shave b4 treatment. Otherwise the laser light burns the hair but doesn't kill the root. Seems high maintenance process but totally worth it for me. 

I did have tech turn up laser power to a higher setting after 3rd visit. There are some tender areas but I just grin and bear it. The only place it doesn't seem to be taking as well are arms. . My hair is lighter there even turns blond and the laser doesn't treat those lighter hairs. I don't have gorilla hairy arms and knuckles so if it doesn't take there I ain't sweating it! 

I have 2 more appointments for one area and 3 for the second area and so far I am pleased. It's a year process if you are going the legs. Leg hair growth rate is slower, every 8 weeks x 6 treatments is just about a year with no tan. That's a long time to be milky white. Lol.

----------


## SexySweetheart

I have had electrolysis in a small area and yes it is 100 percent perminate. I had no regrowth over the years. However it is extremely painful tedious takes many many sessions in is extremely costly in the long run.
I also had an amazing deal for hair removal through a Groupon. From my waist down. The average amount of sessions needed in six. After my third session I already had almost zero hair regrowth. It was a huge huge bargain I wish I had done it many many years ago I highly recommend it to anyone! I don't know what steroids you were referring to but I do take testosterone progesterone and estradiol plus I was on its own in 2 and I didn't have any weird or not. From what I understand the only thing that truly matters is what type of laser you're using for the hair removal in accordance to you are skin color and hair color. Some lasers cannot be used for light hair color or dark skin etc

----------


## canesfan804

> I am going to ask when they changed the power diode tomorrow. So thanks for that info! 
> 
> I am halfway thru LHR treatments with groupon but I am not taking roids that make my hair grow The process is going well for me. I haven't been able to be outside without using 60 and 70 sunblock even when driving bc the laser needs to have contrast between my dark hair and the skin to work properly. My skin takes to sun quickly so I have to exfoliate dead skin cells after going to the beach for a day and I only go right after my appointment not right b4. The technician recommended I use a coconut oil/sugar scrub 7 days and 14 days after treatment to exfoliate the dead hair using a coarser sponge. This helps to uproot the dead hair follicles. I also do a close shave b4 treatment. Otherwise the laser light burns the hair but doesn't kill the root. Seems high maintenance process but totally worth it for me. 
> 
> I did have tech turn up laser power to a higher setting after 3rd visit. There are some tender areas but I just grin and bear it. The only place it doesn't seem to be taking as well are arms. . My hair is lighter there even turns blond and the laser doesn't treat those lighter hairs. I don't have gorilla hairy arms and knuckles so if it doesn't take there I ain't sweating it! 
> 
> I have 2 more appointments for one area and 3 for the second area and so far I am pleased. It's a year process if you are going the legs. Leg hair growth rate is slower, every 8 weeks x 6 treatments is just about a year with no tan. That's a long time to be milky white. Lol.


I go tomorrow to get my chest done. Do you shave with a razor before going in?

----------


## SexySweetheart

yes shame right before you go. And bring a razor so the technician can shave any areas you may have missed. also some places offer free touch ups if you have hair regrowth after you complete the six or eight sessions.

----------


## canesfan804

Ok so I went yesterday and had chest/abs and arms done. Ouch!! Chest didn't feel good at all although arms didn't hurt a bit.

----------


## M302_Imola

> Ok so I went yesterday and had chest/abs and arms done. Ouch!! Chest didn't feel good at all although arms didn't hurt a bit.


How long did that session take? I'd love to get those areas plus my upper back done!

----------


## canesfan804

> How long did that session take? I'd love to get those areas plus my upper back done!


Less than 30 mins for the whole session

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i noticed it stings a bit more on my flabby parts. inner thighs especially, tad bit on underarms. 

30 minutes seems about right. takes my gal 1 hour to do both legs. one hour for arms, underarms, happy trail, brazilian. 

My tech likes to offer cream/lotion to stop the stinging. I broke out in rash from lotion. I pass now. no rash. If you anything like me, I hate shaving legs/underarms everyday. LHR was a present to myself! I deserved this gift. LOL 




> Ok so I went yesterday and had chest/abs and arms done. Ouch!! Chest didn't feel good at all although arms didn't hurt a bit.

----------


## tmfsd

I just finished up a 2 year laser hair removal package with a company (not sure if I'm allowed mention them in the forum, don't wanna get in trouble for giving them a sh1t review). But anyway, after 12 treatments over 2 years, I can tell u it didn't work. That is not to say that all laser hair removal doesn't work, but the company I went with did not work. Hair would fall out 2 weeks after the treatment but would just grow back. I did chest, stomach, neck and back. It was expensive and they tell u it will get rid of all your hair, but it didn't work. I would advise anyone to stay away from places that lock you into 2 year deals, unfortunately, this place didn't sell anything except a 2 year deal. I would try and find a place that sells individual sessions, try 2 or 3 sessions then judge the results for yourself

----------


## GirlyGymRat

Update. I am 4 treatments in and loving the results. Had to take a hiatus bc got sun at the beach and treatment doesn't take with a tan. During this break, biz replaced their equipment. This one works much better!!! So the equipment matters. Be sure you ask how old the equipment and how they maintain and when last time they did a refresh on the machine. Look for a place with newer equipment!!!

----------


## ranibella

I started getting laser done on my face and I find it doesn't work. Hair still comes thru a few days after the treatment so after my next (and final session in my mini package), I don't think I'm going back. Supplements I use enhance hair growth and I find I have to go for waxing every 4 weeks instead of 6-7. Including colder months.

Electrolysis seems to be more permanent, I've had a few people mention that so I think I will look into getting electrolysis done. I don't know how anyone can sit through getting their legs, arms and other larger surfaces lasered! I'd be breaking out under the laser gun!

----------


## GirlyGymRat

i appreciate the fact that you guys are taking AAS that promotes new hair growth. I am not  :Smilie:  

The other thing I learned is I have had to ask for the higher setting. Techs adjust and always start out LOW, more cautious. After 3rd time, if the hair isn't falling out of the follicle, the setting maybe too low. 

also, I use a raw brown sugar/coconut oil scrub 7 days and 14 days post treatment with a loofa. it helps to extra the dead hairs from the hair follicles.

----------


## Hair Removal Expert

Electrolysis is the best and most guaranteed to give true 100% hair removal, but they can only small patches at a time; almost hair by hair, so it takes ages to do a whole body.

Laser is pretty good in most cases, but hair colour and skin type dependent.

The new organic, all natural Creams are proving to be the best these days, as there's no pain, no smell (like shop bought), immediate removal, (unlike laser), cheap and still creating permanent removal in 90% of cases. *no solicting*

----------


## skinbutylaser

See this https://canadamedlaser.ca/laser-hair-removal/ . You may get ideas about the process and technology.

----------

